# My new Spec V - Pressurized CO2 - Finnex Planted+



## LeonardLipton (Jun 28, 2014)

BIG UPDATE ON POST #17

Long time lurker, first time poster. I have been out of the hobby for a few years, had way too many tanks (freshwater, saltwater, brackish), went to college, started a life and so on... I've been having the itch to get my arms wet again and had my heart set on a nano planted tank, something I've never done in the past. 

Specs:

Equipment:

- Fluval Spec V
- Eco-Complete Substrate
- 16" Finnex Planted+ LED
- Aquatek Mini Paintball CO2 System
- Marineland Mini-Jet 606
- inTank Surface Skimmer
- ViaAqua 50W Heater
- Glass Diffuser and Drop Checker
- Filter media - Sponge, Purigen, Biomax

Current Plants:

- Dwarf Baby Tears (Hemianthus callitrichoides)
- Blyxa japonica - NEW
- Staurogyne repens - NEW
- Cabomba furcata - NEW
- Alternanthera reineckii - NEW

- Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis acicularis) - REMOVED
- Ludwigia Peruensis (Ludwigia glandulosa) - REMOVED
- Dwarf Sagittaria (Sagittaria subulata) - REMOVED
- Rotala Indica - REMOVED
- Anubis nana - REMOVED

Fertilizers:
Seachem -
Flourish Comprehensive
Flourish Excel 
Flourish Root Tabs
Iron
Potassium
Phosphorus
Nitrogen
Equilibrium, Alkaline Buffer and RO Water

This tank has only been setup for a couple weeks, plants have been in for a week, CO2 was added yesterday. I am still playing with scape, still not sure on the plant selection. I am also still dialing in the lighting and CO2. Please let me know what you think. Any pointers on the scape, plants or equipment selection? Looking forward to learning more from you guys and gals!

First planting:



Update 7/17:


Update 8/5:


Update 8/21:



Update 10/13:


----------



## BuddhaBoy (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm doing the same thing with my spec v... Waiting for my co2 now.


----------



## JP55g (May 11, 2012)

How do you like the 16" so far? Any dark spots? I am debating between the 16 and the 20" models.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like regular Baby Tears to me. Tank looks great.


----------



## LeonardLipton (Jun 28, 2014)

Quick update:

I had a small algae outbreak when I left town for a couple of days. My CO2 airline popped off of my diffuser, my luck I tell ya... I shortened my photo period, upped my water changes and everything has balanced back out. I also recently added one small Otocinclus.

As for the 16" vs 20" light debate. I feel like the 16" is more than enough for this tiny tank. I have crazy growth and pearling. My HC and DHG are filling in nicely.

Here is quick updated photo from a few days ago before I trimmed a bit.


----------



## JP55g (May 11, 2012)

LeonardLipton said:


> Quick update:
> 
> As for the 16" vs 20" light debate. I feel like the 16" is more than enough for this tiny tank. I have crazy growth and pearling. My HC and DHG are filling in nicely.
> 
> Here is quick updated photo from a few days ago before I trimmed a bit.


Thank you for the reply. Tank looks really nice, I like it.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

The Spec III has been 48.99 on amazon so I bought one yesterday. As you have the Planted + on a spec, do you think the 12" Planted + would require CO2 on a Spec III?

The Fugeray is half the wattage for only 7 dollars less so I was thinking of going for the Planted +.


----------



## LeonardLipton (Jun 28, 2014)

MoreyFan said:


> The Spec III has been 48.99 on amazon so I bought one yesterday. As you have the Planted + on a spec, do you think the 12" Planted + would require CO2 on a Spec III?
> 
> The Fugeray is half the wattage for only 7 dollars less so I was thinking of going for the Planted +.


My CO2 went down for three days while running my 16" Planted+ and it was not pretty...

Here is another updated picture from today. The DHG and HC are finally starting to take off, I finally got to trim the HC, woot! The algea is almost completely eraticated, dialed in my ferts and CO2. I have upgraded my pump to a Mini-Jet 606, huge difference. The stock pump just wasn't cutting it, too many dead spots. I also swapped out my carbon media for a 100ml bag of Purigen, my water it now crystal clear, almost too clear...


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Sweet tank!

I am running the mini jet 606 too, night and day difference

Have you thought about going with an inline diffuser?

pic stolen from reddit user Funktapus










I am currently considering it myself


----------



## Monk3y God (Oct 11, 2012)

dru said:


> Sweet tank!
> 
> I am running the mini jet 606 too, night and day difference
> 
> ...


Funny, I was planning this exact same inline CO2 addition to my Spec V. wasn't sure on the size of the threading and module. Any idea where to get this size inline?


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

He used the 8/12mm one


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

The only concern with those inline diffusers is IIRC they require pretty high pressure. The small Aquatek paintball regs might not supply enough pressure to work.


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

kman said:


> The only concern with those inline diffusers is IIRC they require pretty high pressure. The small Aquatek paintball regs might not supply enough pressure to work.



These inline diffusers work great, but its like kman said. I have 2 custom made regulators, and both had the inline diffusers. One worked, and the other didnt. The picture below is a glass external diffuser. Works just as good, and is a little bit cheaper.


----------



## LeonardLipton (Jun 28, 2014)

I would love to get an inline diffuser to work. The GLA inline diffuser states it requires a minimum of 30psi working pressure, my Aquatek puts out a fixed 50psi working pressure. I do not see any issues there unless someone has come across something different. I also keep my heater in the pump compartment, I am thinking I may run into a space issues... Would the 8/12mm or the 12/16mm work better with the stock pump tubing? The 8/12mm shown looks to be using a different diameter than stock tubing.

Here are some updated pictures. Its been smooth sailing for the past month, knock on wood... I am thinking of possibly replacing the DHG with something else, maybe s. repens? The DHG is starting to get a little invasive. I have to trim the Rotala Indica every couple of days, that stuff gets out of hand. I have had to cut back the Ludwigia twice since it was growing out of the tank, can't really complain about that!


----------



## dcdttu (Jul 14, 2014)

MoreyFan said:


> The Spec III has been 48.99 on amazon so I bought one yesterday. As you have the Planted + on a spec, do you think the 12" Planted + would require CO2 on a Spec III?
> 
> The Fugeray is half the wattage for only 7 dollars less so I was thinking of going for the Planted +.


I have the 10" FugeRay on my Spec III and the algae went crazy. I went back to stock lighting until I can inject CO2 into the tank. The Fugeray is definitely high lighting on a Spec III.

PS - the 12" Planted + would not really fit on the Spec III. My 10" barely does.


----------



## dcdttu (Jul 14, 2014)

That's a gorgeous Spec V. I just set up a system that's very similar to yours. I'm really loving it so far!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=6550434#post6550434


----------



## LeonardLipton (Jun 28, 2014)

I just wanted to post a quick update for everyone. I have changed out a lot of plants over the last two months, have to keep it fresh. Let me know what you think of the changes!

Current Plants:

- Dwarf Baby Tears (Hemianthus callitrichoides)
- Blyxa japonica - NEW
- Staurogyne repens - NEW
- Cabomba furcata - NEW
- Alternanthera reineckii - NEW


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks great! Nice carpet you have going there.


----------



## iadubber (Jan 23, 2012)

Wish my spec 5 looked that good!


----------



## JBeckman (Oct 27, 2014)

Sry for bringing up a older post. I have been trolling all over this site for mods and suggestions for the fluvial spec. I am curious to know with the mini-jet 606, do you have any stagnant water in the pump chamber? Or did you put a small hole in the output hose for circulation? I am planning on keeping my heater in there as most do and am concerned with heating the tank and not just the chamber. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

JBeckman said:


> Sry for bringing up a older post. I have been trolling all over this site for mods and suggestions for the fluvial spec. I am curious to know with the mini-jet 606, do you have any stagnant water in the pump chamber? Or did you put a small hole in the output hose for circulation? I am planning on keeping my heater in there as most do and am concerned with heating the tank and not just the chamber.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I don't have a Spec V but all the Specs share the same design. 

No problems with "stagnant" water. The pump chamber is likely a degree or two above the tank, but that's common for a heater in a small space. There is no problem keeping the full tank heated to the desired temperature. 

I did not need to modify the system from stock except to restrict the flow at the spout to below normal output levels, since Bettas tend to dislike high flow. No holes in output hose in the pump chamber, etc.


----------



## JBeckman (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks kman. I don't currently have my spec yet. Getting parts and pieces together before the tank so I have everything ready.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

JBeckman said:


> Thanks kman. I don't currently have my spec yet. Getting parts and pieces together before the tank so I have everything ready.


If you're specifically looking for mods, there are tons in this thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=200283

But I think you'll find most people are at least relatively happy with their Specs the way they are. Those posting in that thread are likely to be self-selecting, drawn by the thread's title. 

I can see value in a number of mods for specific needs, but most normal / general needs, the stock tank is fine. (With the obvious exception of lighting, in anything other than a low light low tech tank.)


----------

